# 1976 18x48 Ouachita Jon conversion, Pictures are back!



## Codeman (May 18, 2009)

OK guys here I go boat is pretty well done as far as getting sea worthy now comes the fun part. I hope to start getting the decks built this week and getting it ready for some summer fun. 

Just a refresher for ya.

Started here. Last September. 







Now its here. After months of rebuilding the trailer and tinkering with the motor shifter etc.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 18, 2009)

THATS A BIG BOAT


all i have to say...


----------



## Codeman (May 18, 2009)

You should try backing it in to my yard/ shop. LOL 

Also I might add. Since those photos it is cleaner. It has been to the car wash and I have started stripping the paint off.


----------



## russ010 (May 18, 2009)

what are you using for a bow stop or bow tie down on the trailer?

Looks great by the way


----------



## Codeman (May 18, 2009)

That's done too just wasn't in those pics.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry guys no real update because I haven't had time to work on it. I have had time to put it in the water and use it a few times.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm on a mission. If all goes the way I want it too decks will be started by the end of the week. I want to have this thing a little more "comfortable" before July 4th. I have been delayed by one thing then another, one of being that the welder that we used to rebuild my transom has been somewhat unavailable and I needed to make some repairs on the nose before starting on the front deck. So I started doing some research on whether on not my 110 mig would get the job done. I was always under the belief that you pretty much had to have a spool gun to get the job done. Not so. I found a nice tutorial on Lincoln's web site on welding aluminum. It said that it was very possible and the key was setup, and practice with wadding up the wire being the big deal to get over. My welder is a Clarke 130en. Far from top of the line but gas capable, that's all I needed, so I got a tank of argon and got busy. After one night of getting the welder set up and some practice I was off and running.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok first aluminum welding project. If I screw this up I throw it in the trash and start over. I changed out some of my controls and the shifter is now on the motor so all I need is a place for my switches. So I used the bracket that I bent up for the shifter box and started from there. 






It was as simple as cutting a couple of triangle pieces and starting to weld.






Not professional work but hey I'm doing it at home in my shop and I have lots of grinding disks. :wink: 






After a little more grinding here was the end result.











Holes will be cut for rocker switches either on top or the side I'm undecided at this point need some switches first. That was Friday night's project.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't forget the safty chain, I've seen a few boats on the ramp and side of the road over the years.
Nice job.
WFFF


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2009)

And now on to the repair work. This is an old boat that was used hard in its former life. Its beat up, banged up and in need of a few repairs. The nose is what had taken the brunt of the abuse all those years and is in need of some serious TLC. I took it to my friends shop a while back, he does car restorations and is a master body man among other things. After a couple of hours he had beat the front edge of the boat back into a recognizable shape. It was still gouged up and a little wavy so that is where the welding comes in. 

This huge hole was actually worn into the edge of the boat from being run into God knows what.






So I took a piece of scarp that had laying in the floor and shaped it to fit the hole and started filling with the welder. Keep in mind I had not touched the boat with a welder myself. So after a few minutes of welding, filling, and grinding I couldn't be happier with the result. 











The leading edge of the boat also had a pretty good split where apparently a cable had been dragged in and out of the boat what looked like thousands of times. This is where I worried about just blowing big holes in the very thin aluminum. 






But no problem just turn down the heat and go to it, and after a little grinding it headed in the right direction. 






Lots more to do but like I said I'm kind of on a mission. Stay tuned.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2009)

willfishforfood said:


> Don't forget the safty chain, I've seen a few boats on the ramp and side of the road over the years.
> Nice job.
> WFFF



On the trailer? They are there.


----------



## stinkynathan (Jun 15, 2009)

Codeman said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the safty chain, I've seen a few boats on the ramp and side of the road over the years.
> ...



I think he means the safety chain that keeps the boat on your trailer in case your winch strap should break.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 15, 2009)

stinkynathan said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > willfishforfood said:
> ...



Can you show a picture of this - I only use a winch


----------



## flintcreek (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice job. Did you use a different liner for your Clarke mig or just use the argon gas. I have a Cebora mig and have a bottle of Argon, ordered a teflon liner and larger tips, that have not come in yet. Hoping to get set up and try some mig welding on aluminum. Is this much harder than steel?
Any tips would be appreciated. Again nice work, after it is painted your patch on the rail will not even show.

Tight Lines...Flintcreek


----------



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2009)

flintcreek said:


> Nice job. Did you use a different liner for your Clarke mig or just use the argon gas. I have a Cebora mig and have a bottle of Argon, ordered a teflon liner and larger tips, that have not come in yet. Hoping to get set up and try some mig welding on aluminum. Is this much harder than steel?
> Any tips would be appreciated. Again nice work, after it is painted your patch on the rail will not even show.
> 
> Tight Lines...Flintcreek



No I just left the liner alone. I haven't had any issues so far. I did read that they recommended using no smaller than .035 wire and a .040 tip which I did. Try to keep your lead as straight as you can that will help too. Only set the tension on your rollers enough to push without slippage, don't over tighten because if and when the wire flashes back in the tip it'll bird nest something fierce. As far as tips get a stainless wire brush and clean clean clean the area you will be welding. Only brush one direction it makes a world of difference. I also preheat any of the thicker stuff with a propane torch, I didn't find it necessary to preheat the thin stuff on the boat.

Good luck, I actually found it easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 16, 2009)

Well nothing to really show but some healthy gains were made tonight. Broncoman came over and we flipped the old girl on her back and fixed some cracks up in the front and fixed a pin hole in the bottom at the back and then put it back on the trailer. Let me tell you an empty 18x48 ain't as light as you would think. LOL Couple more things that I need to fix with the welder and then I will start on the decking hopefully by weeks end. =D>


----------



## Codeman (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm making progress. Got my alum brackets made that my cross brace for the front deck sits in last night. Interesting bit of metal shaping going on there. I forgot the camera in the house last night and it was getting late so I didn't want to stop and go get it. Need to get my 2x2s cut tonight and get all of my bracing cut and made. Like I said the other night I'm on a mission and I hope to make huge gains tonight and tomorrow, oh and I'll try to remember the camera tonight.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 19, 2009)

OK only off work for 2 hours and I have made progress. 

Pattern for the cross brace (truss?) brackets I made.





Transferred to aluminum not an easy task. Bottoms will be welded and they will be riveted in place on the hull.





2x6 will serve as a truss across the boat for and will be screwed in the brackets.











Still more bracing to be done under the deck itself, but the deck is cut and laying in place. I'll have more later.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 19, 2009)

great idea with the support brackets! deck looks great


----------



## Codeman (Jun 21, 2009)

Well not near as much done this weekend as I had hoped, but I am starting to make progress. Got a little of the deck bracing cut and laid out for seat bases etc. For now I am starting with a single base in the front of the boat and I am bracing for 3 in the long run so 2 people will be able to spider rig for crappie.

A few pics.











OK there will be 8 braces total running for the aluminum to the "truss" 6 for the seat bases and one on each side pushed out to the edges as far as I can go. There will also be 6 vertical braces from down to one of the ribs to support the seat base braces (say that 10 times fast). Should be plenty sturdy for my big ol' butt. LOL I'd like to get everything water sealed tomorrow night and give it a few days to cure before final assembly on the frame work.

Most likely there will be floor all of the way back to the front seat if you are wondering. It will be a large storage compartment when all is said and done, funny part is my wife doesn't want me to do that. She says that is where she like to sit. LOL We'll see about this one...................


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice. Alot of customizing there. I would put the switches near the turn key on the side if I were you. If you put it on top and you get stuck in the rain it might create problems in the future. Just a little preventitive maintenace.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 21, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Very nice. Alot of customizing there. I would put the switches near the turn key on the side if I were you. If you put it on top and you get stuck in the rain it might create problems in the future. Just a little preventitive maintenace.



Yep I pretty much decided to put them there for that very reason.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I didn't make huge gains tonight but I got all of my braces cut and positioned then pulled back out for their Thompson's bath tomorrow. Got some of my foam cut and in the floor which is more for sound deadening than anything. With any luck at all I'll be laying carpet by weeks end.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 23, 2009)

moving right along and it looks good!

What are you going to use as flooring? I noticed you went flush with the front bench


----------



## Codeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm using 1/2 cabinet grade ply that I am going to give a liberal bath in Thompson's water sealer after while. There is actually a pic with it in place back up in the thread.


----------



## Hard H2O (Jun 23, 2009)

stinkynathan said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > willfishforfood said:
> ...



Like this:


----------



## Codeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I get ya now. Funny that is something you never see on a trailer around here.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 23, 2009)

I never have used a safety chain on the boat,but I have never traveled more than 20 miles with a boat.


----------



## Hard H2O (Jun 23, 2009)

Codeman said:


> I get ya now. Funny that is something you never see on a trailer around here.



Talk to these guys and they will tell you that they are a bit of cheap extra insurance:

https://www.crashedtoys.com/

If the straps fail in a sudden stop boats tend to come off and keep moving forward into the tow vehicle.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Went home at lunch and since it was nice and cool (if 100* is cool) I decided that I wanted to get my Thompson's on my braces so it could cure. Man I needed to change clothes after that.


I have a question for some of you guys. How long would you say that the Thompson's needs to cure on the plywood before laying down any carpet glue?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 23, 2009)

it will be ready to go in a couple of hours... I actually put carpet on my last decking project with it a little tacky and it helped the rubber backing stick a little more.... and I didn't use glue to put it on with, just stapled one side, pulled it tight and stapled the other side. then I laid it on the carpeted side with some cinder blocks on top. Don't know if it helped, but that's how I did mine and the carpet stayed tight


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

if its 100 deg your way (man that sucks) i'd tackle the carpet when you get off of work. with that kind of temps it shouldnt take long to cure


----------



## Codeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I was just wanting to make sure that it didn't need more than 48 hours or so to cure. I hope to get the frame work all screwed together tonight and have it ready for the carpeted deck by Thursday or so.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 23, 2009)

Restoration is coming along great! Your aluminum work is schweet... why the switch to wood?


----------



## TrackerTom (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice work and a nice boat. You should be proud.

Tom


----------



## Codeman (Jun 24, 2009)

I got nothing done last night. My brother in law that is leaving for Iraq called and wanted to know if we wanted to have dinner. How was I going to say no. :USA1: 



Cheeseball said:


> Restoration is coming along great! Your aluminum work is schweet... why the switch to wood?



Plain and simple, budget. I want some decks and I can't afford to buy all of the aluminum material that I would need for them right now. Long term I can always tear it out and start over if I want to when money allows. The wood will weigh just a bit more too and I need some weight in the nose of this thing bad. 



TrackerTom said:


> Nice work and a nice boat. You should be proud. Tom



I am proud of it, from the trailer to what I have accomplished so far with the boat. I have saved a ton of money doing what I have done myself (with some help from Broncoman, credit where credit is due) I can't wait to just be able to use it and not work on it for a while. LOL


----------



## Codeman (Jul 1, 2009)

Well some things have gotten in my way this week. While I did make progress it wasn't drastic. My plan was to have the front deck and the floors in and carpeted for Friday nights fireworks on the lake/ weekend camping trip. I did not make it. I ruined some material rushing and it really made me hit a wall with this project. So I made a phone call to a very good friend of mine and asked if he was going to use his pontoon boat this weekend. Answer came back a day later that they had decided not to and that I was welcome to it. Problem solved. Now I can return to a sensible pace and finish my boat without cutting corners. So I am off to the lake tomorrow till Saturday night and then leave on vacation Monday. So see ya guys in couple of weeks when I get back to work.


----------



## Terry Brown (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the same exact boat and it is a tank......great to fish out of and customizes very well. I will be watching your progress and it looks like you are kickin tail so far. Keep us posted.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally another big project off the list! The front deck is done. I was very happy with the way it turned out so far. After getting this done now I can start to visualize how I want to go with the rest of it. 

Sealed drilled and ready for carpet. 






All screwed down.











Hope to get it wet tomorrow at least for a little bit. Hasn't been out of the shop for at least a month.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice werk!That's a big jon.


----------



## flintcreek (Jul 18, 2009)

You have made some head way since I have last looked.....keep up the good work...looking forward to seeing it finished....Flintcreek


----------



## Codeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Only work that has gotten done has been some of the flooring is carpeted and in. I also got my hands on a bracket to mount my transom mount trolling motor up front, I'll have some pics of that later.

The weight is starting to show so I took her out Sunday evening by myself 2 tanks of gas and my trolling motor battery so I could move things around and see where it liked the weight. Still not 100% sure where it will all land but it was a beautiful evening so I have a few pics enjoy.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok so I got this trolling motor mount from my neighbor/ boat mechanic from his huge pile of old outboard parts. I believe he said it was an Evinrude/ Johnson trolling motor, its like new. He was asking $25 fair enough. Then I paid a visit to my local machinist that for some reason really likes me, he turned me a bushing to make my Minkota shaft fit in the Johnnyrude bracket from deralin that he had from a previous project, price nothing. Can't beat that. OK so now that the trolling motor fits the bracket I need to make it function on the deck of the boat. So today we made up an aluminum box out of 1/4 inch plate, nice and solid to bolt to the deck . So here is where I am so far. I love how clean this looks. 

I do have a question, what is the best way to determine how deep to set the trolling motor? This measurement will dictate where the base will mount.

Pics


----------



## Broncoman (Aug 3, 2009)

Codeman said:


> I do have a question, what is the best way to determine how deep to set the trolling motor? This measurement will dictate where the base will mount.



So it is below the surface of the water. :lol: 

Couldn't resist. Now get the back deck done so I'll have someplace to set .


----------



## Codeman (Aug 3, 2009)

Shut up and go find some longer screws.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have yet to find the "best" measurement for how deep the trolling motor should be, but I have mine exactly where you have your (I have the blades just under the flat part of the boat) and that seems to give me the best performance so far... I've tried it all the way up just under the water, and about every place inbetween all the way down... I think you've got it bout right.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 3, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I have yet to find the "best" measurement for how deep the trolling motor should be, but I have mine exactly where you have your (I have the blades just under the flat part of the boat) and that seems to give me the best performance so far... I've tried it all the way up just under the water, and about every place inbetween all the way down... I think you've got it bout right.




Thats good cause that's where it's mounted now. LOL


----------



## Brine (Aug 3, 2009)

Those pics on the lake are great.

Nice work on the TM box. That looks clean.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Brine, can't beat being on the water at sunset, stress just kind of melts away. I'm very happy with the way the mount turned out.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Thanks Brine, can't beat being on the water at sunset, stress just kind of melts away. I'm very happy with the way the mount turned out.


Man I agree totally. Just you....the sky....a motor that won't crank for anything...

Just kidding
Rick in Orlando


----------



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2009)

Well after walking away from it for a few weeks I got my trolling motor mounted and wired along with the fish finder. Now I'm gonna try to get some fishin' done before moving on with more mods.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I've had it out 3 times this week. Everything is working great, passengers don't have the best seat in the house to fish out of yet, but that is my next step is to deck the rear seat. I might start that this week. Went out for bit last night with the kids, really only went to see if I had cured a little ailment with the motor which I found out pretty quick that I had, so we fished for a little while till we ran out of sunlight. Only caught one but I was happy for only 15 minutes of fishing. 

Wednesday evening.











Last night me and the kids.


----------



## baptistpreach (Sep 13, 2009)

This is going to be a great boat when finished! Keep up the great work


----------



## Codeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guess what. I did something. LOL Jumped into my rear deck up to my neck tonight. I had already cut some of the 2bys for the rear deck framing but using only a skill saw things weren't really good and square. My friend Mark took the time to re-cut my cross braces nice and square on his table saw for me. Well after he delivered them to me and everything squared up nicely I was able to make quite a bit of progress. Hope to get a lot more done this week. We'll see if that actually happens. :roll: 

Pics of course. 

Framework.






Decking and the pedestal bases where will be basically.






My plan is to put my switch panel in this corner the colored in area is the actual size of the hole. 






This section will be mounted solid, running light base, cup holder etc could go here. 






The remainder will be hinged for acess to the fuel tank battery etc.


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Oct 19, 2009)

Lookin' nice! Keep them pics comming


----------



## Codeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Been kind of lazy this week. Need to get busy and finish this thing! :?


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 21, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Been kind of lazy this week. Need to get busy and finish this thing! :?



I have been that say way. I think with long projects like this we need to take a break after a few weeks. It helps with preventing "cutting corners"


----------



## Codeman (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL I have too many breaks on this thing. Been at it for a year now. #-o At least it is useable the way it sits. I hear the fish are starting to bite.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I haven't gotten much done in the last month. I've had a lot going on and the lake we fish has been 20' over normal pool for this time of year so fishing hasn't been high on my list. LOL I did piddle a little bit this weekend and got a little bit done. 

I've been trying to figure out what to do with my key switch so that it was in easy reach of the tiller handle. Well I dug around and found the switch box that was in the boat when I got it. Turned out since I used a push to choke switch this time that the other hole was a perfect place to mount my lanyard kill switch. This will be mounted right under the motor on the transom.






I finally got the decking cut for my storage hatch and water sealed. I'll give it a few days to cure and hopefully by weeks end I'll have it carpeted. 






Scored me a fat boy seat on clearance @ BP to. Cause I are a fat boy. :wink:


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice looking seat framing! I have those same seats for my project. 



Codeman said:


> My plan is to put my switch panel in this corner the colored in area is the actual size of the hole.



Man, after all that sweet work you all did on that highback transom and now you're gonna cut a hole in it? [-(


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep in fact I already did. Cut it last night. Ah if I changed my mind its as simple as welding the piece back in, but I won't. As you can see its not sitting straight yet, still needs fine tuning. 












And this what happens when they sit in the shop too long, catch all.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice rig, but I would have chose a flat screen TV, LOL!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey free is free, needed a replacement for the one in the shop that is dying. LOL


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 2, 2009)

wow your going to need a lot of batteries to power that graph out on the water.....what is that a 27" :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 2, 2009)

:lol: NAh, just a 19". Generator.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I got back to work tonight. I got my deck re-enforced for the seat bases and the the riser carpeted and now I'm getting ready to do the deck carpet in the house it's a bit warmer in here. LOL I'll have some pics later. I'm really ready to get this done.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Starting to look like something now.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 30, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## Doug (Dec 31, 2009)

Good lookin progress. Keep workin at it and you'll get done in time for warmer weather to fish.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a little more done last night. Starting to think I will never get done. I sat there last night and made a mental list of what still needs to be done. Done by warm weather, not at the rate It's going. LOL Good thing is it's stayed water ready through alot of this interior build. I haven't had it wet since October, getting the itch to put it in the water someplace just because.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a little done today. Needed a lip for the hatch lid in the rear deck to close on so I made one up. 






Got it carpeted, my daughter said "look a picture frame with carpet" LOL






Installed.


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 2, 2010)

I like that idea for wrapping the carpet around the lip. Good work.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Well not a whole lot accomplished. Lid is covered and hinged. Call it done.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats really professional looking


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2010)

By the way what kind of carpet is that? I've seen similar stuff at HD, and I had a black version on my old tin from lowes.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep its just the .49 a square foot carpet from HD. My 14' v bottom has had it in it for quite a while even before I got it and it sat outside unprotected forever and has held up well. So I had no reservations using it in this boat.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 3, 2010)

Did that Cute little kid lose her teeth chewing that big hole, or how'd she chew that big hole without those teeth? 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 3, 2010)

Great idea you had there, and the carpet work looks good! 8)


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> Did that Cute little kid lose her teeth chewing that big hole, or how'd she chew that big hole without those teeth? 8)



LOL Poor kid they have been out for months. She has been to the dentist twice since and we keep asking and he says they'll come in when they are ready. All she wanted for Christmas was her 2 front teeth, but it didn't work out. :wink: 



Waterwings said:


> Great idea you had there, and the carpet work looks good! 8)



My Dad laid carpet for years didn't really think I picked much what little I helped him, I guess kids absorb alot more than you think. Cool thing in I have really enjoyed doing the carpet work, finished product is very rewarding. Not to mention I LOVE the smell of new carpet and carpet glue. Weird fetish I know but what can I say. :mrgreen: 

Anyway thanks for the compliments, I'm rolling along now, I hope to have the rear deck DONE this week. Too stinking cold to be on the lake right now anyway not to mention that its still 13 feet over _summer_ pool.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 3, 2010)

What did you use for glue?


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Nussy said:


> What did you use for glue?



Roberts 6700 Indoor Outdoor carpet Glue.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 3, 2010)

Codeman said:


> Nussy said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use for glue?
> ...




Nussy, looks like Home Depot carries it if there's one in your area:

Roberts 6700 Indoor Outdoor carpet Glue


----------



## Codeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah carpet and glue all of it came from HD. Should be able to get it anywhere that deals with carpet, Roberts is one of most popular brands when it comes to carpet supplies.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2010)

Codeman said:


> Yep its just the .49 a square foot carpet from HD. My 14' v bottom has had it in it for quite a while even before I got it and it sat outside unprotected forever and has held up well. So I had no reservations using it in this boat.



Thats actually suprising, because I wasn't at all satisfied with the same stuff, but it black. I think the issue is that once the fibers start to break down on black, the worn part shows up a lot more. But if you're saying the grey has held up, I'll take your word on that. Something tells me grey doesn't show flaws as much. Which is great, cause I'm cutting costs where ever possible!


----------



## wolfmjc (Jan 10, 2010)

Like the way you did the hatch cover...rest of the boat looks great too. =D> 
p.s. my little girl had some as we say stubborn baby teeth? I hated that visite to the oral surgon


----------



## Codeman (Jan 10, 2010)

wolfmjc said:


> Like the way you did the hatch cover...rest of the boat looks great too. =D>
> p.s. my little girl had some as we say stubborn baby teeth? I hated that visite to the oral surgon



Thanks. Our dentist says she is fine for now, but that has been my fear of having to help them.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jan 10, 2010)

hope everything works out for her, we will be seeing the brace man if you know what i mean $$$$$ lol.
how long from the front did you make your deck? like having room for a seat and trolling foot control?


----------



## Codeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Right now its 48". And as you can see the seat base is towards the rear of that. That being said I'm not done. There will be another 20 inches or so behind that. It will be covered all the way back to the front seat and will be a hatch for storage.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok back to it. Trying to get the back DONE for this weekends Polar Bear run on the Current river. I've been trying to figure out how to build a nice solid yet light hatch cover here is what I decided on. Cut several 2" strips and then notched everything to interlock and then I screwed it all together through the deck, feels very solid and gained very little weight. 












Now I just have to figure out the hinges and carpet.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool rear hatch


----------



## Codeman (Feb 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Very cool rear hatch



Thanks, I almost relented and used steel to brace it just due to the fact of wanting it nice and sturdy in case my big butt steps in the middle of it. But I gave it some thought and decided that this would work too. It wasn't as tough to do as I thought it would be, just took some time to cut and chisel all of the notches.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey codeman.Your rig is starting to take a real nice shape to it.Keep up the good work,man.Maybe some day I'll run into you down at Wapp. and get to see it in person.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 4, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Hey codeman.Your rig is starting to take a real nice shape to it.Keep up the good work,man.Maybe some day I'll run into you down at Wapp. and get to see it in person.



Its been froze over, I haven't been on the water since the end of October.  Can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 5, 2010)

Your welding has come a long ways since that first bead.

That boat is looking good! 

How hard was it to modify the clarke to weld aluminum? Did you have to put new rollers in?


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 5, 2010)

wow, nice work.....like the design.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I took the day off and finishing this deck was one of my goals. I met that goal today and I'm dang proud of the way it turned out. Gonna got get it wet hopefully Sunday. Hope I don't freeze to death. Might be makin' snow cones with the jet. :wink: 

Pics of course.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks pretty good... how sturdy is the rear deck with the bracing you put under it?


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Solid as a rock. I do think I need a landing/ledge in the right rear corner to support the outside edge of the lid. The lid itself does not give any and it stayed very light.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Code, I wasn't talking about this weekend or next.LOL. Mine's in the garage now and not coming out until warmmer days.I don't mind the cold,but I'm don't think it is much of an "Ice Breaker". Not to be a know it all,but now that you have decked the fuel storage area ,doesn't it HAVE to be Vented.Just asking because I don't know one way or another.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Feb 6, 2010)

I would think the notch in the middle around the transom support would be plenty enough of a vent. Just my thinking though.



S&MFISH said:


> Hey Code, I wasn't talking about this weekend or next.LOL. Mine's in the garage now and not coming out until warmmer days.I don't mind the cold,but I'm don't think it is much of an "Ice Breaker". Not to be a know it all,but now that you have decked the fuel storage area ,doesn't it HAVE to be Vented.Just asking because I don't know one way or another.


----------



## D-Man (Feb 6, 2010)

nICE JOB! kEEP THE PICS. COMING!


----------



## Codeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Put it in the water on Sunday and went for a ride. 







And in case you were wondering, yes it was COLD.


----------



## Lunkerville (Feb 8, 2010)

Great Job on the rear deck Codeman. I have been following your posts since the start. That deck looks mint.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad to see you got to take it out.. looks good my man


----------



## Codeman (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow been a while since any kind of update mainly because I was chasing a ghost problem with my motor. When I had it on the river in Feb it had a bad miss that just got worse and worse. Well I finally chased that to a bad coil that was grounding itself to the block and dropping fire. Fixed that and it lasted one trip and the miss came back  . It got much worse this time and would not run at full throttle. After a little more chasing I found that it could be the stator. Being cheap and broke I started hunting for a used one, goes against my rules of using used electrical parts but scoring a stator for $20 shipped to my door and a 30 warranty, what the hey. Got it all back together yesterday and hit the lake. Runs better than ever nice and smooth and with a full tank of gas and just me I got 24mph out of it on moderately rough water. So now just a little more carpet work to do and I think I'll wait to make it look pretty on the outside till next winter. 

Got a new tow rig and since I don't like to do posts without pics, here is my birthday present from my wife. :mrgreen:


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice modifications! Where did you get that key switch from?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 28, 2010)

The box is an old Mercury piece that originally had the key switch and choke button in it. I modified it and put a kill lanyard and a new generic push to choke ignition switch in it. Welded a plate on my knee brace and mounted it. Worked out great right there.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 29, 2010)

how did you attach your hinges? Did you just screw into the sides of the plywood?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 29, 2010)

The rear deck hinges? The lid is bolted through and is double thickness of the plywood. THe hinges are on top of the lid and carpeted over. The bottom half is vertical and screwed into the riser I built which is a 2x6. Shouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## Codeman (May 31, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Not to be a know it all,but now that you have decked the fuel storage area ,doesn't it HAVE to be Vented.Just asking because I don't know one way or another.



Just to touch back on this, I've had it out several times since the weather has gotten good and warm and not once have I noticed gas fumes when opening the hatch. So I guess the notch is plenty of ventilation.

I have not done much else to it since my last update, just been keeping it in the water as much as possible. I am however already craving a bigger motor. LOL


----------



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome!! Very well done from start to finish. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

What you see is what you get. LOL I have no idea when I will get back to finishing the insides. It fishes great, and I used it a lot this year. Since I found out my wife was sick in Sept. it hasn't been out since. :| I considered finishing it and selling. Just haven't had time to mess with it. I hope get it wet in the next week or 2 to make sure she will run ok for the Polar Bear run coming up next month. I will be doing that.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing once a project gets to that point its completely usable how things get neglected. LOL I still need to paint this old girl, but the paint won't make it perform any better. I was just happy this summer to be able to run up and down the river and have a good time with my family. Hopefully get a little fishing done here shortly. Glad I got over the urge to sell last winter. 






Proudly flying the Tinboats sticker. :wink:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 2, 2012)

I know the pictures were gone from this thread for a while, sorry about that, I hate broken photo links. :? They were transferred from one host to another and something was lost in between. But all is well now.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 2, 2012)

I like this boat here,it reminds me of myboat but my is a 1648 square nose jon.I removed the midle bench seat so my boat will be open from the back of the front deck to the start of the back deck,it equills 8 feet of open.I once thought the modified V or pointee nosed jons were more handsome over the square nose jons but i has changed my mind on that now.I am now wondering why they evin make pointee nosed jons?Square nosed jons are far more handsome and they give more room up front on the deck =D>


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 15, 2013)

Man I got the same boat, except it is 3 years newer. I would like to see the pictures from the start.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, its only been 6 years since I updated this. LOL The old girl has seen some serious river use in that time frame. 

Getting ready to gut at least the rear for rebuild #2. The plywood has finally given up (front deck is still perfect), it will be aluminum framed and decked this time. I'll try and update as it goes.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasdgs (Apr 8, 2018)

Love seeing the life cycle of some of the earlier projects posted on this forum. Did it ever get painted? Keep us updated on round two!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 8, 2018)

NOPE! She is still ugly as can be. LOL








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman (Apr 9, 2018)

Little additional update, wound up changing out my impeller, apparently had a very old inefficient design in it. Boat picked up considerably afterwards. Light load, my 12 year old son and me in the boat I have clocked it at 30mph down stream. Not bad for antique equipment.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, I suppose this is the end. The boat was sold to my nephew this week. This ugly old girl served us well for 10 years. However, on to bigger and better. Bought a 17.5 x 52 Weldcraft with 90/65 Mariner onboard.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

